# To developer of TSW



## Ron Mc (Jun 6, 2006)

If I remember correctly a member of IAP helped develop TSW. I recently purchased some from BigRob777 with some blanks as a test.
All I have to say is you have another customer as long as I can hold my tools! I'm working on a 15 pen order and to my dismay the Renaissance wax looked like it was starting to melt in the can. So I grab the TSW and I'll be darn if it's still not in great shape and the stuff works just as well if not better.
So, In conclusion I would like to say THANKS to whom ever you are! And Thanks to BigRob777 for asking if I wanted some!


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 6, 2006)

I really like the stuff too!  I just wish it came in much large
qantities!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe Lou (DCBluesman) is the developer of TSW.  I also wish it could be purchased in a larger container, perhaps a 2 oz can.  Any possibility of this, Lou?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Lou's the man!!!![]  TSW is a fine, fine product, and I've been very pleased with how it works on my CA work, on my acrylics, and others!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 6, 2006)

Definitely this is Lou's product and is always in my shop.  Used as directed, the container will do dozens of pens if not more.  I strongly prefer it over Ren Wax, for the smell if nothing else. []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 6, 2006)

As small as the current sized TSW is it's still sufficient to do approximately 100 pens. Excellent value and even better results. The 1/2 oz. jar is just perfectly sized and is a good reminder that a "little bit goes a long way". Thanks for a great product Lou.

-Peter-


----------



## micah (Jun 6, 2006)

MMmmmmm....the smell.....got.....to......use......t..s..w..[]
Now if I can just find a perfume for the little women that smells as good![]
Great product as well. I'm very happy with it!
Micah


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank-You for the assist everyone! Lou...All I can say is you did good![]


----------



## woodpens (Jun 6, 2006)

Very few people don't keep using it once they have tried it. It's good stuff!


----------



## Huzzah (Jun 6, 2006)

And it smells great too!!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 6, 2006)

Funny, I had kind of hoped for SMALLER containers.  I'd love to be able to offer it to customers as a way of keeping their pens looking spiffy (or, in my case, making their pens look spiffy in the first place).  The "standard" size is a bit much for only a handful of pens.  Although, perhaps that's a way to get them to buy more pens!  Hmmmmm...I'll have to think about THAT technique!  But, still, a "sample" size that's just big enough to do five to ten pens, then make them want more, would be perfect.

TSW was the first "top coat" I tried.  I recently bought some Rennaisance Wax to try it out on some synthetic body pens a co-worker had in his collection.  He liked the "no fingerprints" aspect of it.  MAN does that stuff have a strong smell!  We used it in his office, and almost had to leave the office!  It does polish up nicely, but not as nicely as TSW.  I have the Renn Wax can sitting in my storage closet; I'm not sure when I'll use it again!


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 6, 2006)

See Lou, what have I been telling you!  GET A BIGGER KITCHEN []
and dito on what everyone else said.
Janet


----------



## angboy (Jun 6, 2006)

I guess I must be in the minority- I do like the TSW quite a bit and am using it regularly (and it does smell good), but I have to confess... ssshhhhhh... I like the smell of the ren [] wax! But then, I also love the smell of the lacquer based friction polish[][]. I might have an inhalant problem! [}][}]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the TSW too, the only time I use Ren Wax now is to coat my bushings to stop CA sticking to them.[^][]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 7, 2006)

Heck I just get a couple 4 containers each time---saves on postage--last a long LONG time. Guess I am getting cheap.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 7, 2006)

Only TSW goes on my pens, the ren wax is good now for the ways of my lathe!!


----------



## fuzzydog (Jun 7, 2006)

Like so many things in life we have choices. I use TSW on wood pens and RW on non wood. Angboy you have a fellow conspirator about RW. 
David
Juneau


----------



## DFM (Jun 7, 2006)

I have yet to find a benefit to TSW.  I have applied TSW to most of the pens I have made and find no improvement to the finish over the steps I already take.  There is a little satisfaction to hand rubbing the finish to reveal a shiny finish after the TSW has glazed over.  But I have found that the finish is the same as before application.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />I have yet to find a benefit to TSW.  I have applied TSW to most of the pens I have made and find no improvement to the finish over the steps I already take.  There is a little satisfaction to hand rubbing the finish to reveal a shiny finish after the TSW has glazed over.  But I have found that the finish is the same as before application.



TSW is not a finish.  It will not change a finish other that improving the shine as you noted and acting as a protectant.  It it changed the finish after application it would then have to be considered a finish instead of a protectant.


----------



## Scott (Jun 7, 2006)

Who is this "Lou", and what is this "TSW" you're all raving about?

[8D]

Who remembers what Lou was first going to call this stuff?  And the big stink that all generated?  And now look at this - Lou is still here, and everybody uses TSW, and we all love both of them!  Strange how the world turns around, isn't it Lou?  Thanks for hanging in there with us!

Scott.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ron,
Thanks for the plug.  I believe it was President's Choice (I wasn't around back then), but I think Acme got there first.  Anyway, since I am not a pro with my finishes yet, the TSW actually does improve the finish on my pens.  I used it today and am very happy with it.  I'm still on my first jar, but I've only done 29 pens so far.  I also love the smell.  I'd like to have some room scents marketed, TSW and Lignum Vitae.  I love to walk into my office when there's a freshly finished pen, or some newly cut Lig. Vit hanging around.
Rob


----------



## JimGo (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll second those scents, Rob!


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />Like so many things in life we have choices. I use TSW on wood pens and RW on non wood. Angboy you have a fellow conspirator about RW.
> David
> Juneau



David, I think we're in the minority here in liking that RW smell [][]. Or maybe we're just the first ones willing to admit we have a problem? I guess we'll just have to huff the stuff on our own! [}][}]


----------



## airrat (Jun 8, 2006)

Not sure if you all remember SexWax (used on surfboards).   The stuff I am talking about they use to sell everywhere.  In Jr. High we use to chew it instead of gum.   TSW's smell reminds me of that.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 8, 2006)

AHH YES! The great smell of TSW. If you have long cold winters like I do, every time you use it it makes you think about taking a tropical vacation.

I use it on everything. I got my first jar last year in Provo from BB. I am not out yet but I will be getting another while I am cherry picking my blanks from him.

Ryan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dario (Jun 8, 2006)

I am a new TSW user and like what I see so far.  I read so much good things about it, I ordered an extra for backup [] but learned fast that a little does go a long way.  I finished 4 pens yesterday and all I used is the smeared wax by the inner cover. [:0]

I am with the majority about the smell (I can't use "everyone" because of Angboy [}]).


----------



## bjackman (Jun 8, 2006)

Ryan,
Sadly, you, nor I will be cherry picking any of BB's blanks this year in Provo. He will not be able to make it this year. [V]


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rfreeouf (Jun 9, 2006)

I just switch to TSW from RW. The one thing that I dislike about RW is the oily felling it has after apply and polishing it out. It can take up to a week or more for the slippery feeling to disappear. RW on the other hand doesn't have that feeling and the smell is definetely good. Maybe it is just me but the smell reminds me of a Pina colada.


----------



## Draken (Jun 9, 2006)

Shouldn't "RW on the other hand..." read "TSW on the other hand..."?

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 9, 2006)

Gosh! All yall guys seem to really like me just because I invented a pen finsh and named it after myself.[][][]

Travis S. White


----------



## angboy (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Gosh! All yall guys seem to really like me just because I invented a pen finsh and named it after myself.[][][]
> 
> Travis S. White



Good one Travis!! [][]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Not sure if you all remember SexWax (used on surfboards).   The stuff I am talking about they use to sell everywhere.  In Jr. High we use to chew it instead of gum.   TSW's smell reminds me of that.



Wow, does that bring back memories!  Wish I still had that old VW van w/8-track player in it, it reeked of SexWax back in the day  . . . [8D]


----------



## Huzzah (Jun 9, 2006)

You mean this stuff &lt;Link&gt;?  I used to work at a company that made stickers for this company.  I used to have those stickers all of my stuff!  The best part is I live in Ohio so most people didn't know what the stuff was really for []


----------



## woodwish (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep, that's the stuff. Never chewed it like Airrat but have used a bunch of it on my boards back in the day.  I think like most people the name first got my attention back when you could barely say "sex" in mixed company, but it really was good stuff for the warm waters of the Florida Gulf Coast.  The waxes popular in Calif. or the East Coast were designed for colder waters.  I remember a shirt I had that said something like "Sex Wax or no wax".  Tourists would always want a picture of it or know where to buy one.  I think some of your stickers covered the rust holes in my VW for years.  Small world . . .[8D]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Gosh! All yall guys seem to really like me just because I invented a pen finsh and named it after myself.[][][]
> 
> Travis S. White



Then I guess the RW was named after me?

Ray Wishart []


----------



## kenwc (Jun 9, 2006)

If I could interject here.  I just received a container of TSW. I have never used it.  Right now my pen finishing only consists of EEE polish (after sanding) and either Mylands or Hut.  Where does TSW fit in this picrure?  How do I use it in other words to get the best effect?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 9, 2006)

Ken,
I use TSW as a top coat, after the underlying finish has fully cured.  I follow the directions on the package, and I usually add at least one coat, and frequently two or three if I have the pens long enough.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />Who is this "Lou", and what is this "TSW" you're all raving about?
> 
> [8D]
> ...





> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Ron,
> Thanks for the plug.  I believe it was President's Choice (I wasn't around back then), but I think Acme got there first.  Anyway, since I am not a pro with my finishes yet, the TSW actually does improve the finish on my pens.  I used it today and am very happy with it.  I'm still on my first jar, but I've only done 29 pens so far.  I also love the smell.  I'd like to have some room scents marketed, TSW and Lignum Vitae.  I love to walk into my office when there's a freshly finished pen, or some newly cut Lig. Vit hanging around.
> Rob



Scott, ask Lou who suggested the name.[]
Had the original name remained "Presidents Choice" notbeen changed,we would still be able to purchase the product.[]
(It's amazing what you can find on this forum)
Note the originator of the thread[^]

Edited for the omission of the wordnot


----------



## DocStram (Oct 7, 2006)

The following is taken from my earlier thread on TSW being discontinued:

"_This will be my only post on the subject. All of you clever folks who have chosen to deride the product, make accusations as to the chemical make-up, etc. will have to do so without any further response from me.

First, yes, TSW has been discontinued. No, it is not the same product as the car finish. The differences are numerous. I realize that there are many out there who claim to have proof that they are the same. Members on this forum are will assign credibility as they deem appropriate. That's good enough for me.

Why take it off the market? Because it is not particularly profitable and I get sick of having to defend both it and myself. It's as simple as that.

To those of you who have stood by the product (and me), I thank you. To my detractors, kiss my ^$$.
Lou _"


To our IAP family:
There is a lesson to be learned from this. As an IAP family we should standfast to our ideals of ethical conduct and collegiality. How dare we allow meritless, false accusations be made that lack scientific research to back them up. Look what it is has done to one of our own.    I suggest that the next time one of us reads a post that questions another's veracity, that we bring that post to Jeff's attention so that it can be dealt with in an appropriate manners. 

Too Lou, I say: Bring Back TSW!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2006)

Lou, I to say bring it back.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 7, 2006)

I say BRING IT BACK!


----------



## rfreeouf (Oct 7, 2006)

I love TSW and use it. With all the support I say bring TSW back!!! Who cares what the critics say. Don't let a few people ruin it for the overwhelming majority that love the stuff!!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 7, 2006)

The real ehtical and congenial thing for us to do is to let Lou make his personal business decisions in peace. Continually hashing this out in public is disrespectful to his right of privacy, and further polarizes the issue. If Lou was posting here, I would not say this, but he made one post on the issue and obviously was not interested in discussing it or having it discussed. Please, if you have something to say to Lou regarding TSW, send him an email.


----------

